# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  swędzenie, opuchlizna, zaczerwienienie, ropienie oczu

## justyna87

Czy to może być alergiczne?? Zdarza mi się co jakiś czas, ostatnio ku mojemu zaskoczeniu pomógł mi alertec. dziś wzięłam już drugi ale poprawy nie widac po pierwszej tabletce. raczej jest gorzej.  Przesyłam linki do zdjęć:
Http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...0f24daa8f.html
Http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...2ef2dc538.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli osoba ma czerwone oko znaczy, że coś mogło do niego wpaść i podrażnić albo drażnisz je drapiąc, pocierając. Ale jeżeli swędzi to jest podejrzenie, że jest to alergia. Równie dobrze mogą to być bakterie, alergia lub tzn. zespół suchego oka. Dobry okulista powinien to wykryć i przepisać odpowiedni lek / krople.

----------

